# Bullet casting



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

A few questions for the lovers of ... lead; I might join you in a while:


what's the basic equipment for bullet casting?
Advised brands (Lyman, Lee, RCBS, etc.)?
How many bullets can you cast in an hour? Ways to increase productivity?
Quality of recycled lead (from tyre repair and others)
Availability of lead alloy if recycling not possible
Problems with barrel leading; remedies (gas chek, copper plating: do they require much effort?)
Lead hazard? Any airborne lead measurements taken? Do you use respiratory protection while casting?

I came to realize the savings (and other benefits) of reloading; pushing it further to bullet casting would really make the cost of rounds negligible:smt004.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Seeing as how you are in Europe you will need to locate an electric lead pot wired for your voltage. You can also use a propane burner but you will need to watch that the lead doesn't get to hot. Lee makes some really nice aluminum molds for bullets so check them out. I'll give you some links to some stuff I have on my wish list so you can check them out.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=141951
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=161177
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=570058
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=637732http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=763758
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=685087
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=721902&t=11082005

With the U.S. dollar in the tank you should be able to order from the U.S. and still save I would think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.sixguns.com/crew/castbullet.htm

He has several other articles on Taffins web site as well. What calibers are you looking to shoot?

Good luck.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Gmaske and TerryP,
your links provide answers to many of my questions.

Midway does not ship overseas, I'll have to see wether its European branches carry that material, otherwise I'll have to buy at local dealers, loosing most of the currency advantage.

Right now I'm shooting exclusively 38/357 bullets. I've an intention to buy in the future a Smith 460 and start shooting in 45 colt, then 454 casull and lastly 460 mag.

I like multiple molds, how many bullets per hour can you cast with a single 6-cavities molds??


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

http://forums.handloads.com/forum_topics.asp?FID=5

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/

http://www.three-peaks.net/bullet_molds.htm

this will keep you busy for a while.
pete


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks txpete,
I'm now realizing firearms shooting is made up of worlds within worlds: the world of shooting contains the world of reloading which on its turn contains the world of casting. Which on its turn sure contains some other worlds.


a fascinating complexity...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

mccoy said:


> Thanks txpete,
> I'm now realizing firearms shooting is made up of worlds within worlds: the world of shooting contains the world of reloading which on its turn contains the world of casting. Which on its turn sure contains some other worlds.
> 
> a fascinating complexity...


Ain't it Grand!
So many new worlds to explore.....You know it keeps you sain. :smt033
I'd rather be Neo than Mr. Anderson :smt023


----------

